# any tips on hand-painting/ powder coated bike??



## mj99a (Apr 8, 2013)

i want to 1- have my frame/tank/fenders etc. bead blasted to clean metal, 2- then powder-coat primed. 3- i will have an artist hand paint the tank and chain guard. 4- then have the frame/fenders powder-coated a solid color and 5- have all clear coated.
what types of paints can my artist use that will be compatible with powder-coat paints?
will acrylic work?
thanks in advance.   mj


----------



## m_fumich (Apr 14, 2013)

..........


----------



## mj99a (Apr 15, 2013)

m_fumich said:


> Won't the powder coat eliminate the need for a clear coat unless additional paint is applied? From what you described, the frame and fenders will only be powder coated.



the tank and chain guard will be hand-painted over the primer. i want to protect that work. i also want to clear coat the finish paint to add depth and protection for a "show" type finish.   mj


----------



## JAF/CO (Apr 15, 2013)

your paint has to take 400 degrees 
i don't think it will work


----------



## m_fumich (Apr 20, 2013)

..........


----------



## OLDTIMER (Apr 20, 2013)

I had engine oil drip onto a powdercoated exhaust manifold on my car with the oil catching on fire and burning onto the coated surface. I know that engine exhaust temperature can reach 900 degree F. 
The burned deposits wiped off the cold manifold with simple solvent. I know the circumstances are different and paint may have chemicals in it to promote adhesion, but I think getting something to stick to powdercoating may be a challenge...stick, yes...stay???


----------



## old hotrod (Apr 20, 2013)

People do it all the time...paint over powdercoat then a painted clearcoat is spayed over all...I have a Phantom that was "restored" in this fashion but since I wasn't the one to do it, can't comment on the materials or technique but I have seen many done this way...
And I don't know about the powdercoated exhaust...it is not "powdercoat paint" but is applied in the same manner and goes by the name of Jet coating, ceramic coating and a several other names...


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 20, 2013)

Powder coating powder is made up of polyurethane. Polyurethane paint is the best to spray over the PC.


----------



## m_fumich (Apr 20, 2013)

..........


----------



## videoranger (Apr 21, 2013)

http://www.groodybros.com/
It might help to contact a powder coater well experienced with bikes like groodybros and run these questions by them. They may be able to get you good info on what would work.


----------



## mj99a (Apr 22, 2013)

videoranger said:


> http://www.groodybros.com/
> It might help to contact a powder coater well experienced with bikes like groodybros and run these questions by them. They may be able to get you good info on what would work.



some good info to think about thanks all.
i will probably go PC on the frame, fenders, and traditional primer, artwork and clear on the tank, chain guard.


----------

